# Just Got Home



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great time this weekend with Rizfam,Kernfour,Thurston,huntr70 and highlander96
weather was pretty nice just a little rain nothing major
Nights were a little cool perfect for sitting around the fire
Wendy & Robin made pull apart bread and had candles on one of them for Tami to blow out while we sang Happy Birthday to her








I also ran into 2 outbacker one with a 5er and one with a 27 or 28" TT
They didn't know about us so I gave them Outbackers.com cards

Don


----------



## kernfour (Oct 17, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Have a great time this weekend with Rizfam,Kernfour,Thurston,huntr70 and highlander96
> weather was pretty nice just a little rain nothing major
> Nights were a little cool perfect for sitting around the fire
> Wendy & Robin made pull apart bread and had candles on one of them for Tami to blow out while we sang Happy Birthday to her
> ...


Wendy did good driving by herself,no dents.

Leon


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Had a wonderful time. 
Got home & washed the OB, she looks real pretty now. So, glad that Wendy drove & did so well.







missed you tho Leon







wasn't the same w/out you. We'll have to make up for that next weekend in Cape May. Can't Wait!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

HootBob said:


> Have a great time this weekend with Rizfam,Kernfour,Thurston,huntr70 and highlander96
> weather was pretty nice just a little rain nothing major
> Nights were a little cool perfect for sitting around the fire
> Wendy & Robin made pull apart bread and had candles on one of them for Tami to blow out while we sang Happy Birthday to her
> ...


could you post a pic of your Outbacker card?


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Where's the recipe for the pull apart bread?

Sounds like fun!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

HootBob said:


> I also ran into 2 outbacker one with a 5er and one with a 27 or 28" TT
> They didn't know about us so I gave them Outbackers.com cards
> 
> Don


Glad to hear the group had a good time.

And leave it to "ambassador" Don to spread the word!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry we missed the cake but the girls and Buster were beat. So we had a nice "cozy" campfire. Happy Birthday, Tami.

Now when Don told us this:


HootBob said:


> I also ran into 2 outbacker one with a 5er and one with a 27 or 28" TT
> They didn't know about us so I gave them Outbackers.com cards
> 
> Don


Tami could not BELIEVE there were Outback owners who had not heard of us. It was pretty funny. She said, "You're kidding, right? They haven't heard of us? I though everyone knew about us."

It was good seeing you all!

Michelle


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Sounds like you had a good time Don and way to go on the recruiting!

Steve


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Welcome home








Glad you all had fun together!

Now, where are the pics??


----------

